# Farm Pro 2430



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey all; I'm lookin at a 2003 2430 4x4 with a fel anyone experienced with this model ??
The owner is throwin in a trailer to haul it on and a back blade to boot.
He is askin fer $7500.00 I'm feeling that to be too much any thoughts ??

Thanx ..........Cliff


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Clifford. I'd read up on the reviews for this tractor, do a search for parts availability and look at places like tractorhouse to see what the prices are like these days.
What are you going to be using the tractor for?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Bill ; I have been looking at the specs and reviews, bout
50/50 good or bad as far as I can see, but pricing seems to be 
hard to get as that model doesn't come up too much.
I need to upgrade from my 8n I love it but it it has it's limitations and my
680 CK is limited to heavy dirt moving and not used much.
I'm just looking fer a tractor to handle my little hobby farm
And this one or one in this size and capability range would 
cover my needs very well.
In reality I would like to trade the Case fer a tractor this size
Thanks fer your response.........Cliff


----------



## James Crawford (Dec 19, 2020)

Clifford B. said:


> Hey all; I'm lookin at a 2003 2430 4x4 with a fel anyone experienced with this model ??
> The owner is throwin in a trailer to haul it on and a back blade to boot.
> He is askin fer $7500.00 I'm feeling that to be too much any thoughts ??
> 
> Thanx ..........Cliff


dont do it i have one


----------



## James Crawford (Dec 19, 2020)

i have one and i wish i didn't


----------

